# Canon mp830 rmslantc.dll error (MP Navigator scan failed) (Vista x64) Problems...



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen a few references out there to XP having a similar issue, but 
the resolutions did not fix this problem... 

In Vista x64.. The only way, so far, I've been able to get this 
printer to work with MP Navigator and the "Canon Mp830" twain driver 
was the following (didnt work after reboot though): 


I removed any existing x64 Vista drivers for the scanner (chose the 
remove driver option in device manager first, then ran the uninstall 
from Programs and Features).. 


I then pull the usb cable.. put it back in.. let Vista auto install 
the drivers.. then I ran the Driver (x64 Vista) Setup from the Canon 
website. (I believe it ends up saying Canon Inkjet MP830 or similar 
at this point, not positive though). 


All this time MP Navigator was left alone and remained installed... 


So I tried navigator.. worked fine... tried picasa.. import from 
"Canon MP830" (Not the WIA Canon).. worked fine.. brought up MP 
Navigator software... 


I then rebooted this morning, half a day later, and bam, back to the 
same old issue: 


In Picasa... import from Canon MP830 results in "Unable to locate 
component" "this application failed to start because rmslantc.dll was 
not found". 


In MP Navigator.. hitting scan results in "Scan Failed". 


The scanner does work if you use the default WIA Canon MP830 driver, 
but this driver is the basic Vista driver and isnt as nice. 


The instructions say to be sure to keep the unit unplugged until all 
the software is installed.. I have done this route already with no 
luck... 


If anyone has any ideas that would be great.. based on other posts it 
looks like hours get spent with Canon Support without much help 
(related to XP as well, not vista). 


If I happen to fix this before anyone has any ideas, I'll post my 
solution here as well. 


Thanks


----------



## blahblah2 (Jun 20, 2008)

Actually, I am using Windows XP. But I did just figure out how to work around this problem and something analogous might work in Vista as well. After countless uninstalls/reinstalls, I finally stumbled upon this solution. Not really sure how or why it works, but it does.

Find your twain_32 folder. On XP, this is C:\Windows\twain_32.

Find the subfolder for the device that isn't working. I'm using a Lide30 and for me that folder is: C:\WINDOWS\twain_32\CNQL30.

Edit your environment variable and add an entry to the System Variable named Path. Since %SystemRoot% equals "C:\Windows\twain_32", I added:
%SystemRoot%\twain_32\CNQL30

Restart any open programs, and VOILA!


----------



## mr_bacon (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi blahblah2,

this is an extrem good recipe ;-). I thank you a lot. Worked on my system too.

I'd like to add that on Vista you get to the environmental variables by:

Right click on Computer
Properties
Advanced system settings (or so, this is a backtranslation from German)
Vista-Warnings: you need admin rights-> Proceed/OK.
System Properties->Advanced tab
Environmental Variables.

Best regards,
R


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

blahblah2 said:


> Actually, I am using Windows XP. But I did just figure out how to work around this problem and something analogous might work in Vista as well. After countless uninstalls/reinstalls, I finally stumbled upon this solution. Not really sure how or why it works, but it does.
> 
> Find your twain_32 folder. On XP, this is C:\Windows\twain_32.
> 
> ...



This doesnt seem to work anymore with my canon mp830.. vista x64 sp1.. i'm back to getting scan failed.. pressing the hard buttons only cause an hour glass to come up.. not mp navigator.. and in the scanners control panel area.. i have "wia canon mp830"..


----------



## ruperty (Aug 17, 2010)

Many thanks, that worked for my MP500 scanner! Wonder how it lost that environment setting?

Regards,
Rupert


----------



## mbe3204m (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm having this problem with windows 7 on a Canon Mp510. There was no environmental variable I could see referring to my printer. The printer works; every time I try using the scanner it merely says "scan failed". Can someone help? I tried adding a new EV but not really sure how to do that...didn't work after my attempt.


----------



## ruperty (Aug 17, 2010)

It is not a variable specific to the printer or a new but the PATH variable, which should already exist. Have you edited that? 

It should look something like this.

C:\Windows\twain_32\MP500;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_11\bin;

where the first part is for the printer.


----------



## mbe3204m (Feb 1, 2009)

ruperty said:


> It is not a variable specific to the printer or a new but the PATH variable, which should already exist. Have you edited that?
> 
> It should look something like this.
> 
> ...


no, i don't have that anywhere.. i did create one that looks something like it but as you said, it should already exist.


----------



## ruperty (Aug 17, 2010)

So is it working now? If not how did you create this variable?


----------



## mbe3204m (Feb 1, 2009)

not working. canon has gone through some troubleshooting with me, i'm on about the 4th email with them and now they're asking me to delete/recover user accounts in windows 7...not too hopeful on that one.

there's a "new" option in the EV screen. I just entered the path and name; didn't do anything to solve the issue.


----------



## blahblah2 (Jun 20, 2008)

I just noticed a mistake in my original instructions and have corrected it below. It should say: %SystemRoot% equals "C:\Windows". Not, C:\Windows\twain_32.



blahblah2 said:


> Actually, I am using Windows XP. But I did just figure out how to work around this problem and something analogous might work in Vista as well. After countless uninstalls/reinstalls, I finally stumbled upon this solution. Not really sure how or why it works, but it does.
> 
> Find your twain_32 folder. On XP, this is C:\Windows\twain_32.
> 
> ...


----------



## blahblah2 (Jun 20, 2008)

mbe3204m said:


> no, i don't have that anywhere.. i did create one that looks something like it but as you said, it should already exist.


If you don't have a PATH environment variable already, then I would think something deeper is seriously wrong.


----------



## mbe3204m (Feb 1, 2009)

i do have that; in the value field, i don't see anything relating to Canon as I scroll across, so maybe I need to add it. now that i have a better feel for the screen I'll give it a shot. again, it's just the scanner that's giving me an issue, not the printer or copy functions.


----------



## mbe3204m (Feb 1, 2009)

on windows 7 (x64), are the instructions the same - go to the Path EV and type in "C:\Windows\CNQL30"? I have an MP510 so not sure if that's different.


----------



## techok (Feb 4, 2012)

This also fixed my Canon mp500 windows 7 (x64) scan failed problem on my Dell Inspiron 15R. The MP Navigator can now activate the scanner. I used the full path name C:\Windows\twain_32\MP500 to my device location instead of the %SystemRoot% which was apparently not setup on my pc.


----------

